

Canon intends to be the first company to buy a custom TLD - saturdayplace
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/03/canon-domain

======
seymour
It is interesting that religious/conservative groups tried to stop the .xxx
domain. If this went ahead it would be excellent for them as they could push
to move ALL pornographic content into .xxx and ban it from other domains.
Maybe they are wise to the feasibility of this approach but with more top-
level domains there will be more range for more restricted registration.

